# when do stretch marks and swelling first appear?



## Inspired007 (Aug 25, 2006)

Okay mamas who are ahead of me and those who have been this route before...

When do stretch marks usually first appear?

and

When do your feet/face/hands usually start swelling?

and

Is swelling pretty much a given with everyone or is it possible for it to pass me by?

I had some initial swelling at about 20 weeks for a total of 3 days. It left as quickly as it came so I figured it was just a milestone my body had to cross or something.


----------



## pamama (May 22, 2005)

Well, in my first pg I didn't start to swell until the last month or so, but I'm positive it was because of the heat. He was born in August in the hottest week of the year, it was record breaking heat that week. I was so proud of myself that whole pregnancy for not getting stretch marks. I know it was silly! But then I hit my due date and wham! stretch marks. He was born 3 days later.
With my second pregnancy I don't think I really had any swelling, or it was very minor. I don't really remember any. My stretch marks that pg were't really noticeable until the third trimester.
With this pg, I am starting to swell, just a teeny bit now. I think it's the heat again. I've been trying to keep really hydrated since we're in the middle of a heat wave right now. I'm 19 weeks now. My stretch marks became very noticeable this time in the first trimester. Well, they had never really gone away, just faded really light, so as soon as my belly started to expand (at aound 8-10 weeks I really started to notice it) the stretch marks came back! I've been starting to notice some new ones this week, too.
Of course, I'm also huge this time around. I looked at pictures of myself right before ds (#1) was born and I'm almost that big already.


----------



## lisalulu (Jun 15, 2005)

I don't think my stretch marks showed up until the last month or so.

I never got swelling with my first pg and haven't so far with this one.


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

I don't get stretch marks. Not everyone will. I didn't have swelling with DD but I have this time around (37ish weeks) but I know it was due to lack of water. No worries...not all pregnancy symptoms/ailments happen to everyone.


----------



## yeahwhat (Feb 10, 2007)

I get new stretch marks usually in the last few weeks. My mother never got any stretch marks.

I'm 39 weeks pregnant with my 5th pregnancy and I've never had any significant swelling (well, yet; I guess I still have a few days left for it to happen). Nothing more than my wedding ring getting a bit tight if I don't drink enough water on a hot day (which happens to me pregnant or not).


----------



## AugustLia23 (Mar 18, 2004)

I got stretch marks at exactly 30 weeks with my first pregnant. This is the 2nd go and at 34 weeks no new ones have arrived, but I'm sure they will in time, as I still have at least 6 weeks to go.

Didn't get swelling either time, It is still possible this pregnancy, but I'm not showing any signs of it.

Neither come with every pregnancy, and be happy if you evade both!


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

It's a completely individual experience.

I didn't get stretch marks until 37ish weeks (went to 42 weeks, though). Didn't swell at one bit, not even from all the IV fluids after my C-section.


----------



## SheBear (Aug 19, 2003)

With my first, I didn't get stretch marks until the third tri, with my others it's been a bit sooner.....actually, it's not so much _new_ stretch marks as it is the old ones just expanding more. I do get a few new ones, but not many.

Minor swelling in my calves and feet was pretty much a daily thing (toward the end of the day) in late pg, but I've never had much swelling in my face/hands. My rings get a bit tight at the end of the day in the third tri, but I can still wear them. IIRC, significant swelling, esp. in the face, can be a symptom of pre-eclampsia, so you might want to read a bit more about that.

As far as reducing/preventing swelling.....drink lots and lots and lots of water. Keep hydrated (and replace electrolytes if necessary) and keep those toxins flushed out! Try to put your feet up for ten minutes or so a couple times a day, esp. later in the day.....foot/calf rubs are wonderful, too!


----------



## PiePie (Oct 2, 2006)

i had swelling starting at 27 w.

no stretch marks yet at 37 w.


----------



## I Fly (Jul 8, 2002)

You won't know when or if until it happens for you. I got my first stretch marks after a miscarriage at 7.5 weeks, and longer ones with my later pregnancies. I've never had the slightest bit of swelling.

Just a side note: My 4yo ds saw my stretch marks the other day and asked about them. I told him that they were from my pregnancies with him and his brother. Then, in the spirit of loving my body that is "fearfully and wonderfully made," I said: "Aren't they beautiful?" He nodded, and said, "oh yes! They are pretty!" What a favor I did for his future wife! Ha ha.


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

Seventh pregnancy, I'm at 37 weeks and no stretch marks at all. I don't usually have any problems with swelling either. I think stretch marks are heriditary.


----------



## queendom lady (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm due any day now and I haven't gotten any stretch marks (knock on wood) but I have experienced swelling from time to time. I waitressed till about 36 weeks and the second I stopped I could fit back into some shoes. I haven't been able to wear my wedding ring for quite some time now though. I've tried putting it back on - warning - do not attempt to force your wedding ring back on. I almost broke my finger taking it off once my finger started turning colors!


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

Stretch marks: for me, I start getting them around 35 weeks.

Swelling:
1st pg: none
2nd pg: only had some in my ankles during a vacation at 7 mos pg when I was doing a LOT of walking. Taking a nap with my feet up made it go away, and I had zero problems after that.
3rd pg: none yet

I've never had trouble with rings or shoes not fitting during pregnancy. So yeah, it could pass you by, since it mostly did for me. For people I know who had swelling, some started in the 2nd trimester and some in the 3rd.


----------



## luckydog (Nov 15, 2006)

I am almost 42 weeks pregnant with #4 and so far <knock wood> nary a stretch mark, nor any swelling!

The only swelling I've ever experienced was between weeks 39-41 with my 3rd pregnancy.


----------



## SarahJoy (Jul 7, 2007)

with DD1 i started having a bunch of stretch marks at 8 months. up till then i thought i was gonna get away with not getting any. darn.

DD2 i started noticing new ones.. i wanna say it was around 7 months.

and luckily i never really swelled. a little.. i had to take off my ring. but i don't LOOK or feel swollen.


----------



## PPK (Feb 15, 2007)

I just started to see a few stretch marks and I'm due in 3 days.

I haven't had much swelling at all even though its usually in the 90's and humid here. I'll get some puffiness in my fingers if I go out for a long walk, but I'd get that pre-pg anyways..it just super hot out.

I think I'm retaining a bit of water, but all over, similar to when I'd get bad PMS and felt a little puffy-but still see my ankle bones, etc..


----------



## zak (Mar 6, 2005)

Never had stretch marks
Never had swelling in face, hands, feet
Swelling Passed me by totally

<knock on wood>

Praying for a repeat this time!!


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

I started getting stretch marks at 10 weeks and they've become progressively worse throughout my pregnancy. I've only had swelling in my feet and didn't get that for the first time until I was 28 weeks after a long car ride, now its usually from being on my feet too long. It really is different for everyone.


----------



## cherubess (Oct 14, 2004)

I thought I was in the clear with stretch marks and then about 4-5 weeks prior to DS's birth, they appeared. I am hoping that this pregnancy "reuses" the pre-existing stretch marks









I was very lucky to not have any swelling (except the initial bloating in the first trimester). I drank 6 glasses of water every day which I believe can help.


----------



## roostery (Jan 23, 2004)

No stretch marks on my belly, ever. But I got them on my breasts when my milk came in.

I never had swelling with DD. My knuckles grew though, and that ring is never gonna go back on my finger. It looks like the same thing is happening with this pregnancy. I took my (new) wedding ring off a month ago. I'll probably have to have it resized or buy another one after the baby is born.


----------



## danotoyou2 (Jan 19, 2007)

In my first pregnancy, I didn't get stretch marks on my stomach. Surprising, since I gained 36 lbs and had a big baby (9 lbs 6 oz). I DID get them on my thighs, butt and boobs (around 32 weeks or so).

This pregnancy, stretch marks appeared on my stomach around 35 weeks (only gained 20 lbs this time at 37 weeks, so go figure).

I never did swell with DS. This time, I've had a little bit of swelling, but nothing to really complain about. I think it just depends on the person.


----------



## ishyfishie (Dec 20, 2006)

I had no stretch marks at all until around 24 weeks--I was starting to get kind of glib about it, lol. My belly has always been where I carry fat so it hadn't changed shape *too* much. Yeah, after 24 weeks, the stretch marks sprouted up all over!

As for swelling, I had some very slight swelling in my ankles just before 24 weeks, then was "diagnosed" with GD and started eating better, which made the swelling go away (as far as I was concerned--I couldn't see it anymore). Somewhere between 28 and 30 weeks, my feet started puffing up and I'd notice them looking fatter, but couldn't really feel it. By 31 weeks, which was two weeks ago, the swelling became much more pronounced and started getting painful, like the pain after you sprain an ankle or something and it swells up like a balloon! My blood pressure is fine and no other signs of toxemia or anything, just the swelling in my ankles and feet. It's gotten to the point where my midwives are willing to pull me out of work early (probably by 35/36 weeks, sometime after my next appointment with them at 34.5 weeks) instead of waiting until 38. I wouldn't mind the swelling if it didn't get so painful! There's usually a general feeling of fatness in my feet, but at this point, one foot or the other will almost "suddenly" get painfully swollen and I'll have to rush (okay, waddle) off to the bedroom to lay with my feet up against the wall or make DH try to rub the swelling out.


----------



## bellapopze (Apr 17, 2015)

I have tried everything out there I think and nothing really worked for me. 
Two months ago I bought this stretch mark cream on Amazon by Alohi Naturals and 
so far I have seen improvement. I am amazed actually, there is something in it 
that really worked for me, although I can't pinpoint what, but I don't care, as 
long as it works! I know every body is different but don't give up, try different
creams and oils and you will find something that works for you. 
http://www.amazon.com/Alohi-Stretch-Natural-Ingredient-Pregnancy/dp/B00POFCSVK


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

With my first baby, my stretchmarks didn't show up until after 38 weeks. With subsequent babies I stopped watching for them. LOL

I never swell up before any of my babies, but I do retain a bit after the birth.


----------



## deenamathew (Jul 25, 2014)

I had swelling when I was 36 weeks but i didn't find any stretchmarks.


----------



## funfunkyfantastic (Feb 9, 2008)

The stretch marks appear whenever a part of your skin has been stretched far fast. For me I saw them on my breasts before my tummy. I think the tummy and leg ones usually appear in the 3rd trimester though. There is no reap prevention for them. Either you will get them or you won't. Depends on how much elasticity your skin has. My mom got none, I got tons. My skin still hasn't stretched out to where it was last time though. I expect it to be about the same size this time.

As for swelling I'm 24w6d and am horribly puffy in the foot region. It's been like this for 2 weeks. I'd say the puff starts between 22 and 30 weeks. It may also pass you by. Not everyone gets puffy. A lot has to do with the size you expand to and how much water you drink.


----------

